# Consulta Publica en España sobre el Segundo Dividendo Digital.



## palurdo (Ene 30, 2018)

Buenas,

Me ha llegado al correo desde mi colegio de ingenieros la existencia por parte del gobierno español, de una consulta pública sobre la banda 700MHz, actualmente asignada a la Televisión Digital Terrestre. 

De la web del ministerio, se hace el siguiente resumen de la consulta:



> La presente consulta pública tiene por objeto recabar aportaciones en relación con el proceso de autorización del uso de la banda de frecuencias de 700 MHz (694-790 MHz) para la prestación de servicios de comunicaciones electrónicas de banda ancha inalámbrica, todo ello con el objeto de adoptar la hoja de ruta nacional que defina el plan y el calendario para acometer dicho proceso. Asimismo, se abordan en la consulta pública diferentes cuestiones asociadas al proceso de liberación de la banda de frecuencias de 694-790 MHz actualmente utilizada por los servicios de televisión digital terrestre (TDT), y otros aspectos relevantes relacionados con el uso futuro de la banda UHF.



Mediante una directiva europea se insta a los paises miembros a liberar los actuales canales de la TDT, del 48 al 59, para uso de telefonía de datos (próxima implantación de 5G), proceso que se debe de completar en 2020.

La consulta consta de varias preguntas (en el PDF vienen las instrucciones para cumplimentarlas y enviarlas por correo electrónico), no sólo sobre cómo se debería implementar la transición, sino como debe de evolucionar lo que quede de la TDT, que contaría con la mitad de canales tras descontar el primer (800MHz) y el segundo (700MHz) dividendos. Por ejemplo, las garantías para que la transición sea igual o mejor que con el primer dividendo (a modo de ejemplo, se me ocurre que el periodo para reclamar indemnizaciones por el empeoramiento de la calidad de televisión por culpa de las señales próximas a la frecuencia más alta de la TDT, que ahora entrarían por la antena, no sea de 6 meses, sino de 2 años. Muchos ancianos se han tenido que pagar de su bolsillo la instalación de los filtros de la antena para LTE porque por desconocimiento no reclamaron en el periodo de 6 meses y cuando se les explicó que podían haber reclamado los gastos ya era tarde).

También entran en cuestión temas sobre retrocompatibilidad de las emisiones actuales de la TDT. Hoy día los canales de resolución estandar emiten en MPEG2, y los HD en MPEG4, que en muchos casos se encuentran duplicados. Se está planteando eliminar todos los canales de resolución estandar (lo que dejaría inservibles los decos de 10 años atrás, si es que no han muerto de obsolescencia programada) y permitir sólo emisiones en MPEG4. Esa es la opción más conservadora. La solución que parece enfatizarse en la consulta, es cambiar el sistema tanto de emisión como de codificación a uno que sea más eficiente espectralmente, o dicho de otra forma, que comprima mejor la información en el menor ancho de banda posible.

Esto implicaría cambiar todos los sintonizadores en españa, o añadir sintonizadores a televisores con el sintonizador integrado, haciendo que el sintonizador interno sea inutil, como los sintonizadores analógicos tras el apagón. Otra cosa es que a medida que desciende la entropía en determinada anchura de canal, ésta se acerca más al nivel de ruido del canal, por lo que es posible que hayan más problemas de recepción si la emisión es lejana o en entornos ruidosos.

Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención, es que al parecer los estados miembros acordaron garantizar el mantenimiento de la TDT hasta 2030. No sé si esto es realmente una garantía o una fecha de caducidad para la televisión en abierto en europa. Es como si tienes un contrato a tiempo indefinido, y te lo cambian a uno de duración temporal. No es una fecha de caducidad (porque el contrato se puede prorrogar) pero suena a eso por la intención de establecer la necesidad de una fecha límite.

Hay de plazo hasta el 19 de Febrero para enviar las respuestas a la consulta, y al ser pública puede participar cualquier ciudadano español, aunque se enfatiza que sólo se tomarán en cuenta las respuestas que se centren en responder a las preguntas de la consulta.

http://www.minetad.gob.es/telecomun...n/Paginas/consulta-publica-banda-700-MHz.aspx

Espero que os sea de interés, sobre todo a los foreros españoles.


----------



## tiago (Ene 30, 2018)

Atenderemos la consulta. 
Si el trabajo nos da un respiro.







Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 30, 2018)

Y nosotros (mal aconsejados, por interés monetario) tirando los tv trc para sustituirlos por lcd último modelo.   Bueno yo no tiro nada 
Al final la mejor opción será mantener el televisor "monitor" de siempre y tantos receptores como quieran vendernos.

De todas formas siempre están mudando de frecuencias (no sé a que juegan), algunos tdt, no sé si por ser demasiado sensibles, se cambian solos de canales y cada dos por tres hay que resintonizar.

Y siempre pagan los mismos, nuestros mayores que no se enteran de nada .

Le hecharemos un vistazo al comunicado-consulta.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 30, 2018)

Gracias por la info.
A tenor de lo ocurrido con el anterior "dividendo", en el cual tras reiterados retrasos en su aplicacion, esta fue desastrosamente implementada, de modo que muchos miles de ciudadanos se quedaron sin señal durante mucho tiempo, otros debieron adquirir de su bolsillo los filtros. Y practicamente todos tuvimos que recurrir a profesionales que adaptasen la instalacion, instalasen los filtros o resintonizaran al menos 6 veces los canales, ya que los aparentemente "definitivos" un dia, desaparecian o cambiaban al dia siguiente.
Resumiendo y aun hablo solo de España, la implementacion fue una serie de incongruencias, retrasos y chapuzas.
Si ahora ese ente abstracto, inconcreto y practicamente inutil a fines practicos, llamado Europa, nos obliga a otra experiencia similar, creo que botare mi tele a la basura. Total para la programacion que tenemos y la abusiva publicidad de todos los canales, creo que surtire mi biblioteca y me olvidare de la television.
Aparte de todo ello, ya en su dia, cuando se comenzo a hablar de la transicion de la television analogica a la digital TDT, dije y mantengo que es una verdadera sandez. En la era de las comunicaciones de todo tipo, resulta absolutamente inapropiada la emision de TDT. 
Si empezamos por el hecho de que la TDT es mucho mas cara que la TVSAT, ya que utiliza los mismos medios que aquella, mas la infraestructura terrestre.
Si continuamos con las dificultades de zonas de peculiar orografía, que impiden o encarecen enormemente la recepcion, no entiendo el empeño en mantenerla, salvo por los intereses de ciertas empresas.
Podriamos seguir asi un buen rato, pero para no cansar, terminare resaltando otro inconveniente de la TDT. Los tejados se llenan de antenas, cables y dispositivos varios para su recepcion.
Personalmente creo que los responsables de este tema a nivel europeo, deberian dejarse de dorar la pildora a sus amigos operadores y fabricantes de material para la TDT y pensar con la cabeza, pensando en la mayoria de las personas y aplicando la sensated y la logica.
Resumiendo, SI a la television por satelite, NO a mas chapuzas con la TDT.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 30, 2018)

Sólo un apunte, cuando intentas instalar mas antenas parabólicas te encuentras con trabas municipales y estatales con escusas nimias, como la degradación de las vistas estructurales y etc..... pero si son todo bloques de ladrillos.... mas feos no pueden ser 

Y para mas inri, hace tiempo me contaron que tv Española siempre ha estado en frecuencias de prestado (pertenecientes al ejercito).


----------



## peperc (Ene 30, 2018)

1 >>> ¿ y alguien sabe cual podria ser el motivo ? 
que interes puede  haber en este asunto de el que no entiendo ni J ??

2 >>> lei que alguno comenta eso de cambiar el TV , acaso el peor de lso cambiso de frecuencia no se arregla a lo mucho con algun decodificador o adaptador  que solucione el asunto ? 

3 >>>



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sólo un apunte, cuando intentas instalar mas antenas parabólicas te encuentras con trabas municipales y estatales con escusas nimias, como la degradación de las vistas estructurales y etc..... pero si son todo bloques de ladrillos.... mas feos no pueden ser
> 
> .



interesante, para fabricar antenas parabolicas pero no blancas, sino con algun dibujo o chisme, que simule algo de ladrillo , hasta algun adorno estiloo castillo , asi tus parabolicas entran como chorizo y a lso inspectores les mandas a guardar.





Indalecio13 dijo:


> Resumiendo, SI a la television por satelite, NO a mas chapuzas con la TDT.
> 
> Saludos.



lo malo es que cuando vengan los ETS con sus naves gigantes, lo primero que destruyen es lso satelites y tu sabes como es esto en las comunidades, el escandalo que se arma si :
es cortas la luz
les cortas el agua
les cortas la TV o la internet ( esta primero en la lista) 
asi que , es fundamental no depender de satelites, hay que tener algo que funcione con un simple generador .


----------



## palurdo (Ene 30, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> 1 >>> ¿ y alguien sabe cual podria ser el motivo ?
> que interes puede  haber en este asunto de el que no entiendo ni J ??
> 
> 2 >>> lei que alguno comenta eso de cambiar el TV , acaso el peor de lso cambiso de frecuencia no se arregla a lo mucho con algun decodificador o adaptador  que solucione el asunto ?



Échale un vistazo al PDF adjunto. Allí se exponen los motivos para la liberación de las frecuencias, aunque lo pintan todo muy bonito con lo de la telefonía de datos de alta velocidad, etc. Incluso han metido con un enorme calzador lo de que lo hacen por el "Internet de las Cosas (IoT)". Aunque seguramente los motivos reales sean que alguien se va a llevar mucho dinero por un gran negocio.

El problema de los parches (decodificadores) es que, como decimos aquí, llueve sobre mojado. Ya nos han hecho cambiar en poco tiempo varias veces de decodificadores. Y luego el ajuste de emisoras, una semana TVE está en un canal, a la semana siguiente en otro, a la otra tiene un texto impreso que dice "resintoniza" porque van a volver a cambiar, o le cambian el nombre a "TVE definitivo" pero sin previo aviso lo vuelven a cambiar, y es que hay un lío con las frecuencias porque hay licencias de emisión nacionales, provinciales y metropolitanas, y si una emisora emite en una frecuencia, en el pueblo vecino puede no emitir en esa frecuencia porque la ocupa un canal local lo que obliga a recolocar todos los canales, y cuántos menos "huecos disponibles" hayan, más difícil es hacer que funcione todo sin demasiados problemas (piensa que tienes que hacer un Tetris pero te van quitando espacio del tablero).

En teoría los canales nacionales, provinciales (o autonómicos) y los metropolitanos, tienen distintos segmentos de frecuencias. En la práctica esto no es así, depende mucho del repetidor.


----------



## juan47 (Ene 31, 2018)

Para aburrirnos, vamos
Me hace recordar, hace varios años, cuando tele 5 cambio en el repetidor donde efectuaba mis chapus, de frecuencia
Todo el mundo iba loco, por ver esa emisora, en el sector no se descansaba y aparte los proveedores iban locos
Cuestion , en el futuro próximo todo de pago, incluso la publica y con el dinero de todos


----------

